# weaning 4 month old calf?



## john in wa (Sep 12, 2009)

I would like to wean my 4 month old calf. is she old enough to wean? she has been on pasture with mom since birth plus she gets hay and grain. i would like to leave her on mom but mom is a old $50 cow from auction. and has lost some weight from the calf nursing on her. and i want to put some weight on her before winter. but i dont want to hurt calf by weaning to young.  thanks


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 12, 2009)

If the cow is losing condition, then now would definately be a good time to pull the calf off.   The calf's digestive system and the lactation schedule is at a time where the calf relies less on the milk and more on forages/grain.  So long as the calf recieves adequate nutrition to grow (and the cow to put weight back on), you won't be hurting them.


----------



## john in wa (Sep 22, 2009)

OK i have the calf locked in the corral. she has been in there a couple days. i am feeding her grain twice a Day and hay free choice. i am thinking about putting a steer calf in with her to keep her company. i think it might be les stress with another calf in with her. she was pasture born and raised so she is used to having company all the time. what do you think? thanks

would also like to ask do i need to do any thing for the cow she is strutted out and her bag looks really tight. how long before she stops making milk and starts drying up. i would like to get the calf back in pasture with her little herd as soon as i can. thanks again


----------



## amysflock (Sep 22, 2009)

I would put the steer in if you think they'll get along ok. Being alone is really stressful on cattle. The mama's bag will slowly dry up over a week or two. From my fairly recent experience weaning our two Highland calves, I would expect mama to be a little punchy until she starts feeling more comfortable. You'll need to keep the calf away from mom for several weeks until you're sure the cow is dried up and the calf won't try to nurse.

Be sure to have plenty of good-quality free choice hay and/or alfalfa in front of mom. You can do grain but over time that's hard on their livers and isn't really necessary. If you DO use grain, watch what's in the ingredients list; molasses can cause bad behavior, like giving children too much sugar.


----------

